# Can anyone help w/ ? on abused TB UPDATED!!!!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My sister has a new horse, Tigs is a registered Thorobred and is 15 years young. She came from an abusive home that basically starved her. I cried when I saw her, spine sticking up and her backside is all sunken and bony. She is getting very good quality timothy hay as well as a 14% sweet feed. Tigs was retired as a race horse at 4 years old to become a brood mare, she's foaled twice and was in a trailer accident that caused some "stoving" of her hind legs.

Numerous people that think they know horses have told my sis that because Tigs is a TB, she should not be getting a sweet feed as it would hype her up and that the protein was too high...this horse is a good 250-300 pounds under weight, obviously we don't want her to be too fat, to put some padding over those bones would be best, but not too much.

What type of grain should she be getting and how often....she is allowed to graze some while on a lead and is exercised on a daily basis, my sis is anxious to ride her but doesn't want to hurt her with the saddle due to her bonyness.
She's had Tigs for a little more than a week and knows that it will take time, she has a ton of TLC going into her, it's the grain thats causing the questions.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Can anyone help w/ ? on abused TB*

Be very very very careful not to be giving her too much too fast- I know you want to be able to throw as much food as she will eat to gain the weight back, but that is asking for lots of trouble (colic, founder, etc)

I would put her on a good quality senior feed- high in fiber and fat and loaded with other goodies- I would start out with about a quart am and pm for about a week- then up it to about 1 1/2 qts am and pm for another week- then on the third week up it to about 2 qts am and pm.

(a sweet feed should be okay)

Also she should get as much hay as she wants to eat (a timothy/orchard grass hay- not alfalfa free choice)
also adding shredded beet pulp to her ration will do wonders for her- probably about 1/4 qt am and pm for now- graudually upping that to about 1/2 qt am and pm too.

Once she has been on the full ration of grain for a few weeks- you should see a difference. 
Please dont hesistate to ask me any questions you might have- unfortunatly Ive come across a lot of skinny/rescue horses that needed some tlc...


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Can anyone help w/ ? on abused TB*

Oh Liz....... :hug: to your sister for saving this horse......I hate seeing animals mistreated.......and :hug: to ProctorHill for giving you some helpful advice!


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Can anyone help w/ ? on abused TB*

I agree with most of what Proctor Hill said but I would work on adding some alfalfa hay. UC Davis has a study on rehabbing starved horses and they found alfalfa hay works best for adding weight. You can find that study online if you'd like to read it. I rescued a couple of starved young horses - and we did have to start them on lower protein grass hay first and work up the volume, then add in alfalfa and some grain. It took about 4 years for them to catch up - but they eventually did (they were stunted when we got them from long term starvation). It's a slow process, don't expect or try to get quick results.

I highly recommend reading this article:
http://www.completerider.com/starvedhorse.htm


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone help w/ ? on abused TB*

Thank you so much!

The fact that she is a Thorobred would have no bearing on wether or not she should have a sweet feed? My sis was told that TB's should not get sweet or high protein grains as it makes them hyper.

She is getting and has for the last week a quart am and pm and has hay available at all times, fresh tub of running spring water too. Since she hasn't run a race since 97, she has been a brood mare and ridden occassionally....the neglect came from her 3rd home, somebody who had ridden her as a trail horse but kept her and 5 others in a "pasture" that was nothing but knee deep muck....which has led to hoof problems, and with no shelter or even decent hay, she has scars from the other horses' teeth and hooves.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Can anyone help w/ ? on abused TB*

The sweet feed thing is an old wifes tale. I'd go with a senior feed too, but not too much of it and a fair amount of beet pulp. Free choice hay is the main thing she needs.


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Can anyone help w/ ? on abused TB*

I'd try a senior feed, tool Some horses do get hyper on grain, some can't handle molasses, some can't handle alfalfa... You just have to find a feeding routine that gives the right balance for her.

My Arab can get wild on grain, molasses, green grass, or alfalfa. :wink: Ok, maybe she's just hyper.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone help w/ ? on abused TB*

I agree with everything - but I would also add a bit of oil. That is what my Vet had me do with Vernie - my paint who came to me in foul and starved and abused severly.

The vet had me gradually increase her grain as mentioned - but I gave a beet pulp, mixed grain, sweet feed, alfalfa pellets, and oil mix twice a day and then an Orchard timothy grass mix with a 1/2 flake of Alfalfa. She is doing great now (ok actually a little fat - but hey - we all need a couple extra pounds here and there). It took me about 8 months to get her back up to the ideal weight.

The other thing the vet said was to make sure she is getting exercise - even if it is even for just a walk on the lead so that she is building muscle and not fat. Make sure and hand feed the horse some of the grain so that the trust starts to be built back up.

Good Luck!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone help w/ ? on abused TB*

Forgot to add - make sure and get the horse a blanket for winter - this will allow more of the calories to go to her gaining weight instead of trying to stay warm..... but don't put the blanket on till it is getting REALLY cold and make sure she is completely dry when you put it on her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Can anyone help w/ ? on abused TB*

I have to agree with everyone.....I might want to add... it wouldn't hurt to worm her...... :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone help w/ ? on abused TB*

Good thinking Pam!!! Use an Ivomectin based - then a month later a safeguard - and then a panacur. You want to rotate these every three months through the year one each time after the initial dose. Does that make sense?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone help w/ ? on abused TB*

Thank you all so much!

Tigs was wormed with Ivermectin the day after she arrived.....the blankey is something I didn't think of, my niece will really like that, she can pick it out :wink:

She is walked on a lead and allowed to nibble the grass here and there....sad thing is, though she was abused and not fed, this mare is very sweet, follows my niece like a puppy and is really soaking up the attention.

She does have very tender frogs, we all believe it was from the swampy "pasture" she was in, 24/7 with no dry areas at all. She's getting her hooves brushed, scraped and trimmed a bit at a time...since my sis has the Dr Naylors hoof rot liquid available, can that be used on Tigs hooves?

Her barn has a concrete floor with a layer of straw so her feet are finally dry.


----------



## Smithy (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Can anyone help w/ ? on abused TB*

We've rescued a couple of old TBs as well & myself I don't like giving them grain, cos mine do get silly - there are a few conditioning feeds around that are grain free and work well (I used Weight Lifter - not sure if that, or something similar is available in the states?) plus plenty of good quality grass hay & some lucerne.

Couple of other things that may help your old girl - have her teeth checked, make sure she has access to a mineral lick block & feed her little and often. When we first got our oldest boy, he had been without decent food for so long, he could not finish a normal sized feed - so we fed him small feeds several times a day until he adjusted and then cut him back to 3 feeds, then 2 etc gradually getting up to a proper sized feed.

Best of luck with her & good on your sister for taking her in & giving her another chance


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone help w/ ? on abused TB*

I agree with smithy on this one. I really dont care for any pre mixed feeds. as i never really know what is in them. Having her teeth checked is a must. If they are not in good shape she will not be able to eat all of her food reasulting in a lot of waste and longer recovery time. Black oil sunflower seeds is a good way yo add protein to the diet of a horse. I rescued a skinny mare a few years ago and brough her back soely on soaked hay pellets good hay, BOSS and rolled oats. 
A blanket is another good idea, giving her the strength to gain weight rather then keep warm. Turpintine on the bottem of her feet a couple times a week will help to harden them up. But make sure she doesnt have any thrush.
beth


----------



## Molly&Monica (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Can anyone help w/ ? on abused TB*

YES! to the blankey! We adopted a mare 2 years ago in the Fall. The slow process of gaining weight carefully took her all the way into the coldest parts of winter and any stressful situation (she bonked her eye and the vet came out, shots, or learning something new) would cause her to chill and she would shiver!!

Also, with all of the gentle feed mixes on the market (for just a little more $) why chance the sweet feed? Horses aren't meant to digest corn. Quality hay and beet pulp/senior horse feed will be a safe bet.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone help w/ ? on abused TB*

Thank you all again for the awesome advice!

Tigs had a scare with a bout of colic Saturday night, my sis found a kind and gentle vet that came out at 10PM and didn't charge her an arm and a leg....he also drew blood andd found that she has salmonella....she is recovering from the colic and is on an antibiotic. So far she is doing well.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone help w/ ? on abused TB*

If you do beet pulp be carful as it has a lot of sugar in it. Especially when added to a sweet feed. Too much sugar isnt good for them.
beth


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Can anyone help w/ ? on abused TB*

Please don't feed sweetfeed. It's all sugar and no nutrients. I got my little rescue 150lbs underweight and we fed solely Purina Hi Fat Hi Fibre and she was fat and happy pretty soon.

I had a TB who had trouble keeping weight on and we used HiFi regularly with her.

Again, sweetfeed is not good. She needs a complete feed that is meant for weight building not filling her up until the next meal.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone help w/ ? on abused TB*

Due to ALL THE AWESOME INFO I relayed to my sister from all of you, Tiggs was put on a senior feed with a bit of beet pulp added, she really turned around and by February she had a nice layer over her bones and her hooves had improved just with the frequent trims and a dry floor, vet did have to give a sedative to do some dental work and while she was stupefied he really cleaned her feet :greengrin:

Heres another surprise.... with her being half starved and recovered from colic, Chris' Tigeress delivered a sweet little colt on April 20th!! He is truly a miracle with all that his mama had been through....and now that Tig's boy..."Just Dandy" JD for short, is 9 weeks old, he's eating with his mom as well as nursing, new problem though, Tigs has pasture, timothy hay as well as getting Mare and Foal feed 2 x a day, this little guy has her back to being bony. 
Suggestions on what a lactating mare should be fed and how much?
The stallion we found out was a QH/Halflinger and did not know that she'd been kept with him....JD is a very nice looking boy even if he was an accident.

The board is not allowing me to attach pics so I'll try PB again later.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow! Congratulations! What a miracle that the baby made it through everything! We have two Haflingers, they're really beautiful horses.
I look forward to seeing photos!
-Tina


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

awwww what anice surprise


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

All good advice.  Weight Builder is good and they also have a good hoof supplement at TSC. Tell her to check out horseville forum. They are like us, only with horses instead of goats.  

Good luck and bless you for helping her. Some pictures of before and after would be cool. We love to see what we are working toward.  

Gina


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't have any pics of Tiggs when she arrived last fall, heres a couple of JD the day he was born 4/20 as you can see, my niece is totally in love!
She's also got him haltered and learning to lead...she's 9 years old and has been reading alot of horse books so she can learn how to "train" him. And, Destiny is the only one that Tiggs allows to "play" with JD, when my sister or mom gives him attention, Tiggs will put herself between them.

















Will try and get recent pics, I keep forgetting to take my camera


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a doll. A true miracle baby for sure!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Kylee... he is a sweetie for sure! Any suggestions on how to get mama's weight up again?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWW he's sooo cute.. and that little girl has herself a best buddy now


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yes, He was 10 hours old here and she was all over him, fingers in his ears up his nose picking up his feet etc, the little guy was definately imprinted well!


----------



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

Aww, that is a cute baby!
When our mares have a foal we put them on a mare and foal pelleted feed. We also up the beet pulp amount and make sure there is plenty of alfalfa. 
Really helps the mommas keep that weight on.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

what a cutie!


----------

